# Stats for penguin?



## JmT (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi,

I am trying to found stats for a penguin. The goal is to use it as an animal compagnion for an NPC semi-aquatic ranger I am building.

Any idea where I can found this? Any stats proposal?

Thanks,

JMT


----------



## Caliban (Oct 11, 2002)

JmT said:
			
		

> *Hi,
> 
> I am trying to found stats for a penguin. The goal is to use it as an animal compagnion for an NPC semi-aquatic ranger I am building.
> 
> ...




Just use the stats for a turkey, and change the flight speed to a swim speed.


----------



## JmT (Oct 11, 2002)

Please comment, I build up these stats blocks, not sure if they make sense or are accurate.

Thanks,

JmT



Rockhopper penguin
small Animal
Hit Dice:		1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative:		+2 (Dex)
Speed:		5ft., 40 ft.(swim)
AC: 		13 (+1 size, +2 Dex)
Attacks:		Bite +2 melee
Damage: 		Bite 1d4-1
Face/Reach:	5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	-
Special Qualities:	Cold resistance 
Saves: 		Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +2
Abilities: 		Str 8, Dex 15, Con 11,
		Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills:		Listen +5, Spot +5
Feats:		Weapon finesse (Bite)
Climate/Terrain:	cold seas and islands

Organization: 	Solitary, pair or colony (10-30)
Challenge Rating:	1/4
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always neutral
Advancement:	2 HD (small)


Emperor penguin
Medium  Animal
Hit Dice:		2d8+2 (12 hp) 
Initiative:		+2 (Dex)
Speed:		5ft., 40 ft.(swim)
AC: 		14 (+o size, +2 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks:		bite +2 melee
Damage: 		bite 1d4+1
Face/Reach:	5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	-
Special Qualities:	Cold resistance
Saves: 		Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2
Abilities: 		Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14,
		Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills:		Listen +5, Spot +5
Feats:		Weapon finesse (Bite)
Climate/Terrain:	cold seas and islands

Organization: 	Solitary, pair or colony (10-30)
Challenge Rating:	1
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always neutral
Advancement:	3-4 HD (Medium)


----------



## Ferret (Oct 11, 2002)

can I put them in a Document?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 11, 2002)

your stats are just a little off, JmT

Animals have a Base Attack Bonus equal to a cleric and Fort and Refl saves are both usually 'good' (base saves Fort +2, Refl +2, Will +0,)

so the changes to the rockhopper would be:

saves: Fort +2, (base +2, +0 Con)
---------Refl +4, (base +2, +2 Dex)
---------Will +1 (Base +0, +1 Wis)

Attack Bonus: +0 base, +1 size, +2 weapon finesse = +3


the Emperor

saves: Fort +5, (base +3, +2 Con)
---------Ref +5, (base +3, +2 dex)
---------Will +1 (base +0, +1 Wis)

Attack Bonus: +1 base, +0 size, +2 weapon finesse = +3


i'm pretty sure that's right...


----------



## JmT (Oct 11, 2002)

Ferret said:
			
		

> *can I put them in a Document? *




What do you mean?


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 11, 2002)

While this cracks me up, I can't believe that a penguin's peck is gonna do more damage than an eagle's beak.

Emperor penguins don't usually reach 4 feet tall, or 100 pounds -- I think they should be small critters.  To fix the damage, I'd give them a strength of 8 (10 if you're feeling generous toward penguins -- an understandable sentiment) and make the emperors size small, with a bite damage of 1d2 -- same as a donkey's.  To make up for it, you could consider giving them a flap attack (one site i looked at said a penguin's flippers could break your fingers), and give them the weapon finesse (peck) feat *when in the water*.  

Penguins on land don't exactly conjure the word "finesse."  For that reason, I'd give them a -6 cirumstance penalty to dexterity on land.

Daniel


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 12, 2002)

JmT said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What do you mean? *




He probably wants to add them to a personal monster collection or something.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Oct 12, 2002)

How about a _Pittsburgh Penguin_?


Penguin, Pittsburgh - Medium-size Human (CR1/2) - Chaotic Neutral 

AC:  12 (+1 Dex, +1 Padded)
Speed:  30; 20 skating (Pittsburgh Penguins move more slowly than normal on ice)
HD:  1d8+1(5)
Saves: Fort: +3, Ref: +1, Will +0 

Attacks:  +2 ranged shot on goal (puck, on ice surfaces only), +2 melee (stick)
Damage:  puck (1d4), stick (1d6)
SA:  Shot on goal (only once every 20 minutes), cross check, hook, improved grab
SQ:  Icing

Abilities:  Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills:  Ice Skating + 5, Passing +5, Shooting +1
Feats:  Improved unarmed strike, improved trip
Face/Reach:  5' by 5'/5'
Initiative:  +1


----------



## boothbey (Oct 12, 2002)

Ok...who is working on Dire Penguins?  I know you all want to...


----------



## Ferret (Oct 12, 2002)

Yup thats right!


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 12, 2002)

Paragon and pseudonatural penguins. You knew this was going to happen, as soon as you mentioned something like a template.


----------



## Spatzimaus (Oct 12, 2002)

I want a Dire Flying Squirrel for use as a mount for a Sprite Paladin.


----------



## Lela (Oct 12, 2002)

Spatzimaus said:
			
		

> *I want a Dire Flying Squirrel for use as a mount for a Sprite Paladin. *




If you ever get the stats for these guys, pass them on over.


----------



## satori01 (Oct 13, 2002)

Spatzimaus said:
			
		

> *I want a Dire Flying Squirrel for use as a mount for a Sprite Paladin. *




Only if the Paladin has the leadership feat and a dimwitted awakened moose as a companion.


----------



## Jeph (Oct 13, 2002)

Whose up for a dire paragon psuedonatural half-fiend half-dragon half-earth were-pneguin wizard 20 Cleric 20 demilich?


----------



## Corlon (Oct 13, 2002)

How about a lemurs, mabye a monkey mixed with a weasel, but I'd leave out blood drain.

what about a grasshopper

While we're at it, why don't we make human type animals and make an entire redwall campaign!

okay a bit off topic, can we just stay with the penguins plz


----------



## Dreaddisease (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm waiting for the Dire three toed sloth.
Oh and the Dire frog.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 13, 2002)

You haven't played D&D before you've been ravaged by a hord of rabid dire bunnies, dire pussy-cats and dire puppies.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 14, 2002)

Dire Squirrel

Medium-Size Animal
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (28)
Initiative: +5 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft., climb 15 ft., glide 50 ft. (clumsy)
AC: 19 (+5 Dex, +4 natural)
Attacks: 2 claws +6 melee, bite +1 melee
Damage: claw 1d4+3, bite 1d6+1
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./ 5 ft.
Special Attacks: Rend 3d6+3
Special Qualities: Scent
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 11
Skills: Climb +14, Listen +6, Spot +6

Rend (Ex): If a dire squirrel hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponent's body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 3d6+3 points of damage.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 14, 2002)

Moozithanilus -- male brownie* Pal 6: CR 8; Small-size fey; HD 6d10+18; hp 82; Init +4, Spd 20 ft.; AC 22 (touch 15, flat-footed 18); Atk +8/+3 melee (1d6+2, +1 light lance or +1 short sword), +11/+6 (masterwork arrows), (1d6+1, mighty composite short bow +1); SA aura of courage, charm person 3/day, detect evil, divine grace, smite evil 1/day; SQ  brownie qualities, divine health, empathic link with special mount, halfling traits, lay on hands (42 hp/day), remove disease (2/week), special mount** (Squirrel), share spells with special mount, turn undead 10/day (as 3rd level cleric); AL LG; SV Fort +16, Ref +14, Will +14; Str 12, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 13, Wis 18, Cha 24. Height 3 ft. 1 in.

Skills and Feats: concentration +5, diplomacy +10, handle animal +14, heal +6, knowledge: religon +3, ride +14; Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Spirited Charge

Brownie qualities: charm person (caster level 12,), effusive charm (+4 DC for enchantment spells, +4 on all Cha checks, +8 Cha checks vs members of the opposite sex, immunity to blinding beauty and unearthly beauty)

Paladin Spells per Day: 2. DC 15 (19 - enchantment spells)

Possessions: +1 mithral chain shirt, small steel shield, +1 light lance, +1 short sword, mighty composite short bow +1, 60 masterwork arrows, Quiver of Ehlonna, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, wand of cure light wounds (50 charges), 3 Quaal's Feather Tokens (tree), 5 pp, 5 gp.


Squirrel: Dire Squirrel; Medium-size animal; HD 6d8+12; hp 52; Init +5; Spd 30 ft., climb 15 ft., glide 50 ft. (clumsy); AC 23 (touch 15, flat-footed 18); Atk +6 melee (1d4+3, 2 claws); +1 melee (1d6+1, bite); Face/Reach 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.; SA rend 3d6+3; SQ empathic link, improved evasion, scent, share saving throws, share spells; AL N; SV Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +5; Str 17, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 11. Skills: climb +14, listen +6, spot +6. Equipment: collar of resistance +2***

“enemies of The Great Untouched Forest have learned to fear *Mooz and Squirrel*”



* 'brownie' is a halfling with the half-nymph template from The Net Book of Templates

** special mount aquired at 6th level (outlined in Defenders of the Faith)

*** as robe of resistance (Masters of the Wild)


----------



## Metalsmith (Oct 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *okay a bit off topic, can we just stay with the penguins plz *




I Like penguins!  
                              I just can't eat a Whole One.



Metalsmith


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 14, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> ** 'brownie' is a halfling with the half-nymph template from The Net Book of Templates*




Half-Nymph? I envy his father!


----------



## 1337 h4xor (Oct 14, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *“enemies of The Great Untouched Forest have learned to fear Mooz and Squirrel”
> 
> 
> 
> *




not if boris or natasha have anything to say about it.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 15, 2002)

Boris - crazed gnome artificer?

Natasha - his rogue cohort?


----------



## Lela (Oct 15, 2002)

Thankee Mr Fidgit.  Thankee very mutch.


----------



## Spatzimaus (Oct 15, 2002)

One of the earlier comments reminded me of something: you always run into Dire Bears, Dire Tigers, Dire Wolves... fully grown, nasty creatures.  How come you never run into a Dire Puppy?  Dire Chihuahua?  Dire Dolphin?

And what would a Dire Human be?  Just a Giant, or would it be different?

Oh, and I am SO using the Dire Flying Squirrel stats you guys gave.  It has that whole "what the hell is THAT thing?" feel to it.  Imagine a group of them terrorizing a village.  Imagine one as a companion for a Ranger or Druid, especially an Awakened one.  Imagine what happens when one becomes a Ghost.

Let's see... time to get really silly here...
(I'm assuming there's no actual "glide" movement type, it's just Fly with the bad maneuverability types limiting angle, and maybe a special limit that you can't go upward)

"Rocky", Awakened Dire Squirrel Ghost
Medium-Sized Animal
Hit Dice: 6d12 (39 hp)
Initiative: +5 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft., climb 15 ft., fly 50 ft. (perfect)
AC: 19 vs. Ethereal attacks (+5 Dex, +4 natural), 17 when manifested (+5 Dex, +2 deflection)
Attacks: 2 incorporeal claws +7 melee, incorporeal bite +2 melee
Damage: claw 1d4+3, bite 1d6+1
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./ 5 ft.
Special Attacks: Rend 3d6+3, Corrupting Gaze, Malevolence, Telekinesis
Special Qualities: Scent, Rejuvenation, Undead, Incorporeal
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +10, Will +3
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 13
Skills: Climb +16, Listen +16, Spot +16, Spot +16, Bluff +7, Hide +22
Languages: Common, Sylvan

REND (Ex): If a dire squirrel hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponent's body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 3d6+3 points of damage.
Manifestation (Su): All ghosts have this ability. See MM for details.
MALEVOLENCE (Su): Once per round, an ethereal ghost can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane, as the spell Magic Jar (Will DC 16, 10th-level caster)
TELEKINESIS (Su): The ghost can use Telekinesis once per round as a free action, as cast by a 12th-level Sorcerer
CORRUPTING GAZE (Su): The ghost can blast living beings at a glance, at a range of up to 30 feet.  Creatures that meet the ghost's gaze must make a Fortitude save (DC 16) or suffer 2d10 points of damage and 1d4 points of permanent Charisma drain
REJUVENATION (Su): Within 2d4 days, a ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20+6) against DC 16.
UNDEAD: Immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and disease.  Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage.
INCORPOREAL: Can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, +1 or better magic weapons, or magic, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source.  Can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor.  Always moves silently.

Now tell me that wouldn't make a fun enemy for a party of around 4th or 5th level (Ghost adds 2 to CR, and a 4 HD animal wouldn't be very high).  Especially if you play him as totally insane.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 15, 2002)

Lela, you're welcome! 


			
				Spatzimaus said:
			
		

> *I am SO using the Dire Flying Squirrel stats
> 
> (I'm assuming there's no actual "glide" movement type, it's just Fly with the bad maneuverability types limiting angle, and maybe a special limit that you can't go upward)*



you're exactly right Spatzimaus, i just didn't take the time to explain it (i thought people would get it )

oh, and i'm not sure a party would think an insane, malevolent awakened dire squirrel ghost would be 'fun'. but you will!


----------



## Lela (Oct 15, 2002)

Spatzimaus said:
			
		

> *One of the earlier comments reminded me of something: you always run into Dire Bears, Dire Tigers, Dire Wolves... fully grown, nasty creatures.  How come you never run into a Dire Puppy?  Dire Chihuahua?  Dire Dolphin?
> *




Dire Dolphins would be fun.  I'd also love a Large Dire Toad.  Whip Toung, Improved Grab, Jump, kicks in watter.  Dangerous beastie.

Don't forget Dire Goldfish, Dire Lamas, and Dire Pariots.

"HELP!  I'm being attacked by the Ghost of my Dire Goldfish."  --Now there's a plot hook.  LOL

The best part is, I might actually use it.



			
				KaeYoss said:
			
		

> * You haven't played D&D before you've been ravaged by a hord of rabid dire bunnies, dire pussy-cats and dire puppies. *




If you've got the stats, hand them over.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 16, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> If you've got the stats, hand them over.   *




I'm afraid not. Although they surely get a *Cute Presence (Su):* Because they're so very cute, you must make a will save (DC 25) or must use your action to stroke and pet them, saying "Where's my cut-ee boot-ee moot-eee" and other silly things, picking them up and hugging them.

*Rake (Ex):* Whenever you pick up a dire puppy, pussy cat or bunny, they can rake you, automatically making critical hits with all their natural attacks.


----------



## Lela (Oct 17, 2002)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm afraid not.
> 
> *




Too bad.  Anyone care to try making them up?  I would love to spring these guys on my players.


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2002)

Penguins: they should be Tiny or Small (for the biggest). Strength should not be above 7 (for the Emperor) or 5 (for the smaller ones). Don't give them the Ambidexterity feat  (Joking: French name for penguin is "manchot", which also means "armless". Do not confuse with the French "pingouin", which means auk. French and Englishmen consistently do the contrary of each other , so they inverted these birds' names).

Dire Pussycats: that's usually called a Puma or a Tiger, isn't it ?

Dire Dolphin: Just look at the Razorfin Dophin in the Creature Collection 2. Dread Dire Dolphin of Doom (in short, 4D), it is ! Aye, I swear it, the dolphin pierced the hull of our ship, and sliced all the crew's member, limb by limb, all apart ! I'm the sole survivor, because I was hidden in an empty barrel of rhum and the fierce monster thought it was just meaningless wrack. Three days I've spent cramped in the barrel, with nothing to eat or drink save the strong rhum odor, before I reached the beach !

Dire Chihuahua, Dire Poodle: That's a wolf (with a weird look, but the stats of a wolf). 

Special note: if you've played the Monkey Island game, use Legendary Pirahna-Poodle instead of Dire Poodle. They're Tiny, they've got a bite damage of 10d6 -3 (strength malus for their small size), vorpal bite quality; but a -8 racial penalty for saves against poison.

Dire Bunny: these frightsome creatures are not that cute, when they're so big... And they ravage forests as quick as normal bunnies ravage crops. Sylvan elves and gnomes have hunted them to near extinction; but some orc tribes have taken the habit of breeding them as warbeast to assault their forest enemies.

Now, what I want is Dire Butterflies and Dire Dragonflies.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 17, 2002)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Now, what I want is Dire Butterflies and Dire Dragonflies. *




I think they're not animals but vermin, and I don't know whether there's dire vermin.

If there is, I want dire fleas. Or dire crab louses!


----------



## Hygric (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't suppose that the NPC semi-aquatic ranger that wants a penguin compaion would have the name of Linux would he?


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2002)

Indeed, my bad. There's Giant Vermin and Monstrous Vermin (i.e., giant beetle, monstrous scorpion). Monstrous Crab Louse seems cool, and you need something in proportion to inhabit the evil cloud giant. Just as a nasty (and a bit shlocky, as well) surprise when the PCs will try to loot the tremendously big body.


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2002)

Hygric said:
			
		

> *I don't suppose that the NPC semi-aquatic ranger that wants a penguin compaion would have the name of Linux would he?  *




If he's a person, that's Linus. Linus Torvalds. If he's Linux, that's just a system (which I'm actually using to type this right now !).


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 17, 2002)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If he's a person, that's Linus. Linus Torvalds. If he's Linux, that's just a system (which I'm actually using to type this right now !). *




You're talking about Tux? The mascot of linux?


----------

